# Found my bow!



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Was doin some cleanin taday (day off an my birthday, yeah, I'm bored) an low an behold I found my bow! I ain't seen it in decades! It was a hand me down when I was just a kid. Gotta be 45 er 50 years old ifin it ain't even older then that!










It weren't really lost, I just didn't know where it be! So, gotta get a string fer it an some new arrows. Then I'll get ta play again!

Still lookin fer a new one fer just in case huntin an such. But it put a smile on my face when I came cross it!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Good to hear!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Back in the mid 80's I loaned my first bow to a neighbor. Never saw him or it again.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I got one of them things! good for stinging dogs out of the dumpster.LOL


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice I know the feeling been going through boxes int eh garage myself have a list of thing the ex seems to have uh well uh FORGOT to let me have back will be dealing with that soon but I did find alot of things I had thought gone for good. including the big box of bolts for my Barnett commando bow. Still need to get a couple spare strings for it too and then I need to actually shoot hte darn thing see if I can hit a barn with it


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Go inside and shut the doors!

Congrats old coot. It is amazing how simple things can be such fun.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Old Coot not sure but the glass looks in poor shape. Not sure I would shoot it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

All wood, just some a the paint missin be all.

Took it ta the local shop, after the fellers got done laughin, said it prolly was fine ta shoot. Just don't hunt anythin with big teeth with it! Really all I'm gonna do be use it fer target shootin anywho.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrats on finding it! I love discovering old treasures like that. BTW - happy late birthday. I'd sing you a song, but my voice is not really that good.


----------

